# [XFCE] thunar et upgrade EAPI [Résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

je reprends mon portable que j'ai pas updaté depuis un moment et donc un emerge -UDNav world me donne :

```
Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for xfce-base/xfce4

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

[root@t40p thomas]$ 
```

mon packages.keywords :

```
net-im/mcabber ~x86

net-wireless/wireless-tools ~x86

#net-wireless/madwifi-old ~x86

#net-wireless/madwifi-old-tools ~x86

net-wireless/aircrack-ng ~x86

#x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

xfce-base/libxfce4util

xfce-base/libxfcegui4

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins

xfce-base/xfce-utils

xfce-base/xfce4

xfce-base/xfce4-extras

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

xfce-base/xfce4-session

xfce-base/xfdesktop

xfce-base/xffm

xfce-base/xfprint

xfce-base/xfwm4

xfce-extra/xfcalendar

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

xfce-extra/xfce4-artwork

xfce-extra/xfce4-battery

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme

xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox

xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-extra/xfce4-netload

xfce-extra/xfce4-notes

xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop

xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload

xfce-extra/xfce4-systray

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskbar

xfce-extra/xfce4-toys

xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher

xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes

xfce-base/orage

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

xfce-extra/exo

xfce-extra/terminal

xfce-extra/mousepad

net-fs/fusesmb ~x86

xfce-base/libxfce4menu ~x86

xfce-base/thunar ~x86
```

mon package.unmask :

```
xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

xfce-base/libxfce4util

xfce-base/libxfcegui4

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager

xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins

xfce-base/xfce-utils

xfce-base/xfce4

xfce-base/xfce4-extras

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

xfce-base/xfce4-session

xfce-base/xfdesktop

xfce-base/xffm

xfce-base/xfprint

xfce-base/xfwm4

xfce-extra/xfcalendar

xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

xfce-extra/xfce4-artwork

xfce-extra/xfce4-battery

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman

xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph

xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme

xfce-extra/xfce4-iconbox

xfce-extra/xfce4-minicmd

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-extra/xfce4-netload

xfce-extra/xfce4-notes

xfce-extra/xfce4-showdesktop

xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload

xfce-extra/xfce4-systray

xfce-extra/xfce4-taskbar

xfce-extra/xfce4-toys

xfce-extra/xfce4-trigger-launcher

xfce-extra/xfce4-windowlist

xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes

xfce-base/orage

x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

xfce-base/thunar

xfce-extra/exo

xfce-extra/terminal

xfce-extra/mousepad

net-fs/fusesmb

xfce-base/libxfce4menu
```

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci.Last edited by Ascodas on Mon Dec 10, 2007 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polytan

Dans ton package.keywords, a quoi servent toutes les lignes sans rien de précisé ? (ie sans ~x86 a la fin, comme en haut du fichier) ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

En fait sur un système avec l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" , ben le ~x86 est sous-entendu dans ce fichier  :Smile: 

Donc un

```
xfce-base/libxfce4mcs 
```

équivaut à

```
xfce-base/libxfce4mcs ~x86
```

----------

## polytan

Il ne faut pas utiliser le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", c'est mal.

Il vaut mieu soit etre en ~x86 soit bien preciser chaque paquet en ~x86 dans /etc/portage/package.keywords en mettant bien xx-xxx/xxx ~x86

Bonne journée

----------

## Ascodas

Pour moi la solution (peut-être de bourrin) a été :

```
equery list xfce | xargs emerge --unmerge
```

Compiler les 100 packets qu'il y avait derrière suivit d'un emerge xfce4 ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, j'ai le même pépin.

Faute de temps, je vais appliquer la méthode Ascodas  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

J'ai eu le même souci il y a peu en upgradant une machine.

La solution est la suivante :

```

# emerge portage && emerge -pvuDN world

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Compiler les 100 packets qu'il y avait derrière suivit d'un emerge xfce4 ...
> 
> 

 

Dans les 100 paquets qu'il y avait derrière, il y avait portage. Je n'ai pas approfondi, mais je crois que EAPI veut dire Eclass API, quelque chose aurait changé dans les eclass et certains ebuilds ayant besoin d'une certaine version de portage pour fonctionner.

----------

## Ascodas

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai eu le même souci il y a peu en upgradant une machine.
> 
> La solution est la suivante :
> ...

 

C'est noté merci  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben c'est là que c'est louche, car j'avais déjà portage à jour.

Chez moi, j'ai fait finalement (en plusieurs fois, du coup, le temps de lire ce thread  :Smile: ):

viré xfce4 et xfce4-extra, reemerge de portage, update -ND world, emerge xfce4 et xfce4-extra.

Donc effectivement, c'est lié à portage, mais c'est sacrément bizarre.

----------

